# 400W MH/HPS Space Question.



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

We like the 400w MH and are going with it next time around vedge.  We also like the 400 hps and will continue to use that.   Quick Question, how many plants maximum can go under 1 400w MH/HPS? 5 - 6000 lumens per plant or something right?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

trying to get 10 at least under it.  The ultimate least 8.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

I only have 5 plants under mine because I don't plan on flowering anytime soon. So I expect my plants to take up the horizontal room. Two have been topped and one is going through an LST.

So it all depends on your space, your plants, and how you are growing. But damn I have never seen plants from seed to vegg grow like they do under a MH. 

I bet you could do about 8 plants and turn out ok. Might want some added light to reach the lower branches though.


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> We like the 400w MH and are going with it next time around vedge.  We also like the 400 hps and will continue to use that.   Quick Question, how many plants maximum can go under 1 400w MH/HPS? 5 - 6000 lumens per plant or something right?


"5 - 6000 lumens per plant or something right?"...._per sq. ft._ frank..


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank You.  8 Minimum, will be doing LST this time around space is not an issue, yet.


----------

